# New Member in Cold Lake



## Joshua Abbott (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad to join a good local forum. I'm looking forward to chatting and sharing tips and tricks. My main interest is machining, but I'm into welding and blacksmithing too. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome! We like pics!


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome welcome


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Janger (Feb 7, 2018)

Post blacksmith stuff! Btw you need to post a few times before pics can be posted. Spam prevention.


----------

